# Heya!!!! Up-Coming Show and STUCK!!!!



## ChrisButterworth (Jun 23, 2008)

HEY! I'm an A-Level Sound and Lighting designer. I'm now on my 15th Show and have come across an issue i've never needed to know before.
The MD for the show (OLIVER!) Has requested a video relay between him and the stage.
My question is 'how big does the screen need to be?' and 'where should i put it, not to disrupt the audience and not make the actors not look like they are looking at it????'

HELP.

Chris.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 23, 2008)

This is often done with multiple 25" monitors hung off the balcony rail. If the BalcRail is too far away or non-existent, the monitors may be mounted on the pit rail or perhaps concealed in DSR & DSL scenery.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome Chris. Glad to have you here. I've never encountered that myself but would trust Derek on how to do it right... or maybe not... on second thought I would never advise anyone to trust Derek after the disturbing e-mail he recently sent me. 

Don't be a stranger in the Booth. Jump in and let your voice be heard!


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to controlbooth

you might want to try reposting that question in the audio section, you might get some better infomation and more readers there

hope it helps


----------

